# David @ MixbusTv was hacked



## el-bo (Feb 20, 2020)

Don't know if any of you are subbed. If you are, you can find him here:


----------



## JEPA (Feb 20, 2020)

It's totally disgusting!

Google has no security any more?


----------



## el-bo (Feb 20, 2020)

JEPA said:


> It's totally disgusting!
> 
> Google has no security any more?



Yeah! It's one thing that there are A******** that would do it, but a real shocker that the powers-that-be are seemingly unable to do anything about it


----------



## el-bo (Feb 20, 2020)

p.s The hackers have started uploading on the hacked channel. Not sure if it's older, unpublished material, but it's really screwed up.


----------



## Buz (Feb 20, 2020)

What could YT do to handle this fairly on a policy scale? The situation sounds terrible but you can understand why they won't override their own security for someone. He might have a rock solid individual case but on a large scale it'll open a new fraud angle and would require resources to prevent this becoming a net harm.

Perhaps they could add a stand-down period and require 2FA for account authorisation changes? That would prevent surprise lock-outs at least. 

Also the IC3 sounds like a mistake but it's understandable that most people would panic in this situation.


----------



## el-bo (Feb 20, 2020)

Buz said:


> What could YT do to handle this fairly on a policy scale? The situation sounds terrible but you can understand why they won't override their own security for someone. He might have a rock solid individual case but on a large scale it'll open a new fraud angle and would require resources to prevent this becoming a net harm.
> 
> Perhaps they could add a stand-down period and require 2FA for account authorisation changes? That would prevent surprise lock-outs at least.
> 
> Also the IC3 sounds like a mistake but it's understandable that most people would panic in this situation.



I'd have suggested that these cases do indeed need to be considered on an individual basis. But I guess you're right in suggesting that could be problematic.

I just hope he gets his access back, and, more importantly, he doesn't lose any non-YT business.


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 20, 2020)

Maybe there’s a grey hat hacker already trying to get it back for him. That would be awesome. Beat them at their own lame game.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 20, 2020)

F google. Pathetic. Not surprising though.


----------



## ironbut (Feb 20, 2020)

What a mess!
Good luck and fingers crossed that justice will prevail!


----------



## Consona (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm really curious how will the situation progress. It would be utmost absurd if such a giant as Google could not fix things and help David in this situation. Hope everything turns out well!


----------



## el-bo (Feb 23, 2020)

Consona said:


> I'm really curious how will the situation progress. It would be utmost absurd if such a giant as Google could not fix things and help David in this situation. Hope everything turns out well!



Was just coming to post an update. He has the channel back


----------



## el-bo (Feb 23, 2020)

Definitely worth checking out, for anybody not yet subscribed!


----------



## Consona (Feb 23, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Was just coming to post an update. He has the channel back



Thx for the update. Good to hear they set the things right.


----------



## el-bo (Feb 23, 2020)

Consona said:


> Thx for the update. Good to hear they set the things right.



Indeed! He will be posting an update in the coming days. Will be quite interesting to hear how it all went down.


----------



## GNP (Apr 23, 2020)

His YouTube channel is down...AGAIN.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 23, 2020)

GNP said:


> His YouTube channel is down...AGAIN.



So it seems. Another member on KVR heard from him, and apparently whoever was responsible for the previous hack was able to upload copyrighted material to the channel...resulting in channel termination.
I don't really follow people outside of YT, so I don't know if David has posted any more info on his other social media.


----------



## GNP (Apr 23, 2020)

el-bo said:


> So it seems. Another member on KVR heard from him, and apparently whoever was responsible for the previous hack was able to upload copyrighted material to the channel...resulting in channel termination.
> I don't really follow people outside of YT, so I don't know if David has posted any more info on his other social media.



Damn it!


----------



## JEPA (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesson to learn: don't build a business based on Youtube


----------



## GNP (Apr 23, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Lesson to learn: don't build a business based on Youtube



Lol. However, there are plenty of YouTubers who haven't had anything bad happen to them. Also, David mentioned YouTube isn't his primary source of income. I just don't understand why he's targeted.


----------



## GNP (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh wait a minute, his channel is BACK!


----------



## RogiervG (May 9, 2020)

i understand his anger and feeling stolen from. sure...but with these arguments given he makes google the bad boy in the whole... but its not their fault. its mixbus its own risc. simple. access to the channel became possible due to faulty on the hand of mixbus. channels arent hacked, which means gaining access by abusing the code weaknesses and implementations, no they are takenover because they gained access to the credentials on forehand. might be a weak password, dictionary based, or a leak on his computer or network in his household or studio. the blame lays at his side of things. the eula of youtube states on forehand what their policy is in security sense.


----------

